# Aeropress explosion!



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Making a coffee this afternoon, I happened to pick a mug which was a snug fit for the aeropress. "nice fit" I thought...

I had to wiggle and... twist (I know, duh) it a bit to take it out mid press and see how I was doing - and in doing so unwittingly loosening it...

I replaced it and resumed my pressing and it suddenly gave way in an catastrophic and awesome (and a bit hot) fashion and covered EVERYTHING in coffee.

The bench, the mug, the plates, the cupboards, the floor, the bread, in the drawers. And my toast was erm, ruined.

You'd think I was making a gallon of the stuff.

In my panic, I'm afraid I tidied up rather than having the presence of mind to get a photo, it would have been hilarious to post it, but you'll have to take my word for it. It was quite an awesome sight to behold.

So, apart from being a word of warning against using snug-fitting mugs with aeropress - has anyone got any photos of coffee related disasters to post?

And I'll always be grateful that coffee isn't sticky!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think every aeropress owner has a story or 2 about aeropress explosions!

hazard of the aeropress, I'm afraid!


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah, I've done the same. REALLY annoying.

Especially when you where looking forward to it/ in a rush.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

At least you didnt scold yourself, like *someone*.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

A brew stand can be useful to save on exploding cups/mugs...and subsequent clear up.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I did exactly the same thing this week in Turkey, whilst on holiday and have quite a bad scald!

We seem to be a growing club!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

To top that off when I had cleared up the hotel room and ran my hand under cold water for 15 mins, I started again grinding beans and having another go. This time inverted. Went to put the filter on and realised I had put the thing together the wrong way round!!!! I threw it away and had a beer instead


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> I threw it away and had a beer instead


best plan, especially as you were on holiday!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

It was 11am so little before beer O'clock. Even for me normally


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

~( 8^( |) doh!


----------



## sambinstead (Jan 20, 2013)

Similar story, was plunging into a cup that was a little snug for the cap. Except it wasn't the aeropress that came to pieces.


----------

